# Pictures of Filtration Under Tank



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I just wanted to know if anyone had any pictures of their filter set ups for saltwater they would like to share. I'm trying to get all the plumbing hooked up right, but I would just like to see what you guys did and maybe grab a few ideas from you. Also if anyone has a website that would explain the process too, that would also be appreciated. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------

